# John Deere Model K Manure Spreader



## cowpie annie (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi from Colorado. Recently acquired a Deere Model K Series 47 Manure Spreader with rubber tires. Looking for a few parts... An intact seat spring - Part number J16271C. Also missing the the right rear chain guard with hand hole - Part number J15697C. Need all evener assemblies as well. Anyone have suggestions for sources? Thanks!


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

I have those parts you need. We have between 75 and 80 of the old John Deere ground driven manure spreaders we are either fixing up or parting out. I have shipped parts all over the US, even the chain guards. You can email me and I will get you pictures and prices. Hope I can help you with your model "K"[email protected]


----------



## Kurtr15 (May 26, 2019)

lazyd said:


> I have those parts you need. We have between 75 and 80 of the old John Deere ground driven manure spreaders we are either fixing up or parting out. I have shipped parts all over the US, even the chain guards. You can email me and I will get you pictures and prices. Hope I can help you with your model "K"[email protected]


Do you still have these parts I’m looking for a piece on the rear left side on a model k


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

Kurtr15 said:


> Do you still have these parts I’m looking for a piece on the rear left side on a model k


Yes, we have Lots of parts. Except the feed cam on the axle. I hope that isn't the part you need. I am sold out of those at this time. But our inventory changes daily. You can contact me at: [email protected] I hope we can help you with your "K"----Bill


----------

